# Stripping screws



## yaya41 (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm putting together my table this...going well, except would go faster if I didn't keep stripping screws when I'm putting them in...I drill a small pilot hole then drill in #8 2 1/2" wood screws (through 2x4). Is this enough info to give you some idea what I'm dealing with? It's almost frustrating but for the excitement of seeing one piece completed...I kept going. After a while, when a couple of screws broke I just left them alone and moved on.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Gloria,

Sounds like you may need a larger drill bit for the pilot holes and/or drill them deeper.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

If you're driving them with a power screwdriver, set the adjust the torque setting lower. Are you using brass screws? If you are stripping out the heads, sometimes I drive a steel screw in first, then back it out and put the brass one in. That way you don't strip them out or 'booger' up the finish.

You can also lube the screws a bit by dragging them on wax or soap to help them drive easier.


----------



## MinConst (Sep 16, 2009)

yaya41 said:


> I'm putting together my table this...going well, except would go faster if I didn't keep stripping screws when I'm putting them in...I drill a small pilot hole then drill in #8 2 1/2" wood screws (through 2x4). Is this enough info to give you some idea what I'm dealing with? It's almost frustrating but for the excitement of seeing one piece completed...I kept going. After a while, when a couple of screws broke I just left them alone and moved on.


 If your using good screws not the ones that come from China you should be able to drive a 2 1/2" screw into a 2x4 with no pilot hole. Not to say you shouldn't drill the pilot hole but a good screw will drive in. If your stripping the heads maybe your using a straight slotted screw. Try a Phillips with a good bit in your driver. Also when drilling a pilot hole I use this as a gage. The drill needs to be the diameter of the screw shaft at the threads NOT including the threads just the shaft. Hold a bit up to the screw and you should see all the threads around the bit. Bit in front screw behind. This works well for softer woods. Harder woods like oak you can be a little larger. But never as large as the threads.
As noted above you can also run the screw on a bar of wet soap to lubricate it.
I use a drop of oil sometimes in hardwoods when everything is hidden.


----------



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

All good advice. I could add, since I switched to square drive screws my problems just about ended. Their extra cost is well worth it.
Harry, TX


----------



## yaya41 (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your input! I do really appreciate it! I will study each and try and see which works best for me in completing this project.


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

Use wax (parafin, paste, whatever) but do not use soap with steel screws. Soap is hydroscopic and will help rust the screw/rot the wood by holding onto moisture.

A can of Johnson's Paste wax from the hardware store is great because you can just dip the screw into the wax. Or for just a couple of bucks, get a block of paraffin wax (Gulf canning wax) from the grocery store. Overall, it doesn't take much wax, too much and you have a mess to clean up before you finish the wood.


----------

